

Lifegrid - visualize your lifetime, put things in perspective - ErikAugust
http://www.lifegrid.co

======
smalter
Cool, but I want to share my personal grid, not just the site!

~~~
ErikAugust
Working on some tweaks for sharing. Thanks for checking out!

~~~
ErikAugust
Some updates made - sharing now works.

~~~
smalter
cool, tweeted!

